# Breeding Age?



## Paleo fish (Feb 21, 2008)

I was wondering how long do Vics normally stay in their breeding prime? I remember a thread a long time ago about it, but I couldn't find it. If I remember right male Vics stay in breeding prime for about 3 years, and then if you got breeding in mind they should be retired, and replaced with a new male. Is that correct?

Thanks to whoever decides to reply.


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

hi yes it dures almost 3 or 4 years of fertility for the females, the males tend to be fertile more longer( 5 to 6 years)
xris


----------



## Paleo fish (Feb 21, 2008)

samaki said:


> hi yes it dures almost 3 or 4 years of fertility for the females, the males tend to be fertile more longer( 5 to 6 years)
> xris


Thanks for the reply Samaki!


----------

